# Celebration of Spring, Birth, New Life, and Renewal



## Lara (Apr 12, 2017)

Post gifs, pics, videos, music, songs, poetry, artwork, gardens,
new and fresh, rain, umbrellas, butterflies, baby animals,
cool drinks and garden recipes, blowing bubbles, flying kites,
tv or movie scenes, anything new, fresh, and clean...


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## chic (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 12, 2017)

Happy Spring ....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## exwisehe (Apr 12, 2017)

Great.  I love the one with hands.
Incidentally, I'll be in Greensboro Sunday for Easter.  (My daughter is playing, and we will celebrate at the church that invited her)


----------



## Lara (Apr 12, 2017)

Greensboro is near me but not sure exactly where it is. 
Your daughter plays the piano? How lovely is that?! 
Have a blessed Easter Sunday, exwisehe


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Lara (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Lara (Apr 20, 2017)

_*O*__h Bonnie, how beautiful is that. So refreshing to watch. 
Perfect for this thread. Thank you for posting it here._


----------



## deesierra (Apr 20, 2017)

After experiencing a particularly challenging winter this year, with more snow than I can ever remember, this photo spoke to me


----------



## Rainee (Apr 21, 2017)

Bluebell woods in Cornwall all welcome the spring ..


----------

